# Recomendations For Lt Truck Tires For My F150



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Lost a tire today, it didn't blow out just went flat suddenly while driving. I already had a patch on one that was bothering me. I only have 19,000 miles on these factory tires but they look like crap. They have not held up well at all. They are Generals, P rated tires as in passenger car tires. Any recomendations for LT tires would be apprciated.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I replaced my factory Generals (you are right, they are crap) with Firestone Destination LE's. This has been one of the best tire purchases I have made and when this set is worn, I will replace them with another set (going back to stock size though). I will have got about 50k out of the set by the time I replace them. Check out the reviews on tirerack.com. They are quiet and smooth as well. I inflate them to the Ford specs of 30psi up front and 35psi in the rear.

-Curtis


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I've always been partial and had the best luck with B.F. Goodrich Tires, and I'm currently rolling on the Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A OWL


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Scorpion ATR

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?ti...el=Scorpion+ATR

Sluggo


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We have Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's on the burb. 20000 miles on them (11,000 towing) and they still look new. Quiet and smooth.

Ed


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

What's the difference between LT and P tires (of the same size)?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

GoVols said:


> What's the difference between LT and P tires (of the same size)?


The load range generally is the difference. Don't know if there is an exact standard but usually a E rated tire has a "10 ply rating". LT's have a much stiffer sidewall and usually can be maxed at a pressure of 80psi for E rating and 65 PSI for D rating. LT's are so much better for towing . I could actually feel the P tires cave when you go down a hill while going around a curve e.g when the get the max loading.

FraTra--- just that your changing from P's to LT's is a good thing.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

The stiffer sidewall will give you more stability (less squiggling) as compared to P-metric tires.

As to "load range", just switching to LT's will not necessarily give you more towing capacity. That is limited by the suspension, etc.

Here is a good reference for switching from P's to LT's...

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=70

Ed


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the Goodyear Wrangler RT on my F150 and have put over 150,000 Klm's on both of my last sets. I can't complain about that. On my F250 I am running the Michelin MS 10 ply and they are also great tires. Ride nice and handle the fiver load well. They are a little on the high end price wise but I don't believe in buying cheap tires.
As an x-cop I have seen all to often what cheap tires can do to someone, not good!

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Scorpion ATR
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?ti...el=Scorpion+ATR
> 
> Sluggo


Ditto......

Had them on my old Dodge, and will go on the new when it is time.

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Another vote for the Pirelli Scorpion tires. I have had them on mine for around 35000 so far and should get another 10000 easy. They are smooth riding, quiet and have a good all around ride. Kirk


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We have Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's on the burb. 20000 miles on them (11,000 towing) and they still look new. Quiet and smooth.
> 
> Ed


I second the Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's. I put them on on my Expedition and it was a world of difference over the stock Goodyear Wranglers. Quiet on the highway and excellent traction off road in the dirt, mud and snow. I have about 15000 miles on them and have noticed very little wear so far.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I replaced my factory Generals (you are right, they are crap)
> -Curtis


20 years ago, I had a 1/2 ton pickup that I kept for about 10 years. When the original tires wore out, I bought a set of Michelins and after they wore out, I bought two sets of Generals (at Sam's Club).

I never had an issue with any of those four sets of tires, except they all wore out. Hate when that happens. Seems that every set of tires wore about the same. The Generals were just fine for me. Of course, that was then and maybe now they're not as good.









Bill


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just telling it like it is (was) - could have been the model of General, maybe they make other tires that are great. As I have experienced it and in my case, that model of General was a crummy tire on my truck and I was concurring with FraTra on that. I did not realize that they were poor, in all honesty, until I got the Destination LE's which have been great.

-CC


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

x3 on the revo's









darrel


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the recomendations.

The problem I am having is for some reason in Fords wisdom they chose a tire size that's not very popular. My truck came with P255 65 R17 tires. It seems everywere I check there isn't much available especially in LT metrics. I exasted from research. What would it affect if I go with a different size tire. I don't want to go with 16 inch tires I would have to buy new rims, but 16 seems to be a popular size for load range E and D tires.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Checking www.1010tires.com and www.tirerack.com it sure seems like there is nothing in an LT to fit.

I'd recommend you go to a reputable tire dealer to discuss tire fitment. There is likely a tire that is very close to yours in terms of the number of "revs" (essentially a measure of circumference) that will fit in your wheel well without rubbing and that will be safe.

Again, you need an experienced reputable tire dealer. I'd recommend you talk to several, including national retailers like Good Year and Bridgestone/Firestone. Then, go to 1010tires and tirerack to do more research before, hopefully, rewarding the dealer that helped you the most.

Ed


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Thanks for all the recomendations.
> 
> The problem I am having is for some reason in Fords wisdom they chose a tire size that's not very popular. My truck came with P255 65 R17 tires. It seems everywere I check there isn't much available especially in LT metrics. I exasted from research. What would it affect if I go with a different size tire. I don't want to go with 16 inch tires I would have to buy new rims, but 16 seems to be a popular size for load range E and D tires.


The Pirelli Scorpion ATR's mentioned earlier come in that size.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Thanks for all the recomendations.
> 
> The problem I am having is for some reason in Fords wisdom they chose a tire size that's not very popular. My truck came with P255 65 R17 tires. It seems everywere I check there isn't much available especially in LT metrics. I exasted from research. What would it affect if I go with a different size tire. I don't want to go with 16 inch tires I would have to buy new rims, but 16 seems to be a popular size for load range E and D tires.


The Pirelli Scorpion ATR's mentioned earlier come in that size.
[/quote]

These would be great but from what I see they are actually P metric not LT metric and are standard load rating tires. I want something a little beefier for towing but can't find anything in the correct size. It's crazy!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Thanks for all the recomendations.
> 
> The problem I am having is for some reason in Fords wisdom they chose a tire size that's not very popular. My truck came with P255 65 R17 tires. It seems everywere I check there isn't much available especially in LT metrics. I exasted from research. What would it affect if I go with a different size tire. I don't want to go with 16 inch tires I would have to buy new rims, but 16 seems to be a popular size for load range E and D tires.


The Pirelli Scorpion ATR's mentioned earlier come in that size.
[/quote]

These would be great but from what I see they are actually P metric not LT metric and are standard load rating tires. I want something a little beefier for towing but can't find anything in the correct size. It's crazy!
[/quote]
They do make the Scorpion in an LT265 70 R17 E range.
It would be about an inch and a half bigger diameter.

They are weight rated at 3195lb load each.

Also a LT245/70R17 E range is rated at 3000lbs and is 1/2 inch bigger diameter, just slightly less tread width.

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Fra Tra, your right if you stay with the 255 65 r17 you are limited in the rating. The good news is that that tire size is 30.1 dia. If you go to a 245 70 R17 you will have a lot more tires to pick from. The 245 70 r17 tire is slightly taller 30.4 dia in pirelli atr's but it should not be enough to even matter. That 17 inch tire size gets confusing they list them in SR17,TR17,QR17,RR17 and R17. The RR,QR,R will have the D and E ratings you want. Go to Tirerac.com put in the tire size 245 70 R17, then pick Pirelli or whatever brand, when you get to the brand click on spec's and this will bring up their load ratings. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I THINK I have narrowed it down to 2 choices.

1) BF Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A 265/70/RR17 load range E

2) Yokohama Geolander A/T-S 265/70/R17 load range E

both are 10 ply with a max load rating over 3000 lbs at 80 psi.

What do ya' think? Overkill?

I like that safety margin.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I had the Yokohama tires on my Tahoe and liked them as well. They rode great and have a great saftey record/reveiw. I traded the truck so I don't know how long they would last. 1 vote for the yoko's, Kirk


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

FraFra... You had better ask your Ford dealer if your rims are rated for 80 psi.. Most likely they are not.. You are prolly stuck with the 65 series tires like it or not with your factory rims..

Blowing a rim will be a major wreck, so this is serious stuff.. Please check it out with Ford.

The reason your truck came with 17 inch wheels is so the wheels clear the 13 inch brake rotors.. To keep the tires sized in the 30 inch range, they are specing 65 series tires.. One advantage of 65 series tires are less sidewall flex than the old 75 series.. A 65 series tire will run cooler than a 75 series because of less sidewall flex.. Your tires are prolly rated max weight under 50 psi. Most factory aluminum 1/2 ton wheels are rated for 50 psi max...

I say go look for a heavier payload tire than your factory tire at under the max pressure of the rim, but do not go to e rated without a rim change.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I went to Tirerack and was checkin there.. There best tire in a 255/65/17 is a Yokohoma Geolander at-s. It has a 500 life rating and is a score A on both heat disapation and wet traction.. All the others they have listed has a 500 or sub 500 life rating, with a A-B grade.. The B grade is for heat dissapation.. You need a tire that has a double A grade for towing, as this will allow max heat dissapation. They have the highest weight rating of 2337 lbs at 51 psi, whereas the others are all 2205 lbs at 44-50 psi.. They are also light at 37 lbs, as some of the others are over 40 lbs.. A heavier rolling tire will run hotter, and not give lower rolling restistance and less mileage.

Again if you change rims you can then go to an E rated tire.. But for your size, the Geolanders are tops at ratings..

If you notice the michelins are 34 lbs.. They would offer the best gas mileage...

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Frafra, if you research the size 265/65/17 you will see you have a much better pick of tires.. These are only wider by less than an inch and less than a 1/2 inch taller... They would fit just fine.

Best part.. They have a 2400-2500 lb weight rating at 44-50 psi, which will still give a great ride, and they weigh in the 35-40 lb range which will keep your gas mileage about the same as now.

The e rated tires weigh in the upper 40 lb range, you will lose 1/2 to 1 mile a gallon on the highway.. Around town, you will wear out brakes faster because of the heavier rolling resistance.

Some of there offerings in this size show up to a 600 life rating, and a double A score.

So you do have a couple options if your rims arent capable of 80 psi.. The 265 65 17 tire would be a great pick for a 1/2 ton tow rig..

Carey


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> FraFra... You had better ask your Ford dealer if your rims are rated for 80 psi.. Most likely they are not.. You are prolly stuck with the 65 series tires like it or not with your factory rims..
> 
> Blowing a rim will be a major wreck, so this is serious stuff.. Please check it out with Ford.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the great advice.

I do have the rim pressure concern and have been talking to my motor head friends about the subject. Also, 
the 2 load range E tires mentioned above was from the Ford dealer I bought my truck. It turns out they have a low price guarantee and will beat any price I find. I will ask the dealership to be ABSOLUTLEY sure that my rims will handle pressure.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had the same concerns about the rims on our yukon when I put LT's on. Our mechanic checked it out and said it would be fine. I still don't run them at 80psi, that will rattle the teeth out of your head. I run the fronts at 60 and the rears at 63-65 with great results........of course your results may vary. There are load/pressure charts on the web that will tell you what pressure you will need for a given load with your tires.

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

camping479 said:


> There are load/pressure charts on the web that will tell you what pressure you will need for a given load with your tires.


Some tire manufacturers have the "Load & Inflation Table" on the web for each particular tire. Others do not publish it on the web.

In any case, the person selling you the tire should be willing and able to give you a copy of the "Load & Inflation Table" for the tire you are buying. If not (especially if they don't know what one IS) go somewhere else.

Ed


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I made my decision, I chose the Yokohama Geolander A/T-S LT245/70/R17 load range E. These are almost the same size as the OEMs with about the same revs per mile.

I talked to 2 different people at the dealership and also ask everyone I talked to at the tire stores when I called and got prices and to check availablity about going to a load range E with existing rims and was told it was a non issue. The availablity was a BIG problem, no place had them and could not get them!







I ended up actually ordering them from tirerack.com and having them shipped to the local NTB who will install them for me and for about $100 less than if I had bought them locally.

I'll post a review of how they perform for those that might be considering the upgrade. I feel if I am going to have my family in the truck while towing a 6,000 TT I want the safety margin of the load range E. I felt like the original tires were borderline at best.

For those that have the load range E do you inflate to 80 psi when towing?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good pick.. They are good tires. You prolly dont need to go to 80 psi for towing, but prolly alot do.. Sounds like the rims will be good, so maybe play with the pressure a bit and see what you like best.. I think the yoko's will do ya good!

It wont be long for tires on my rig too.. I'm going from a 275/65/20 to a 285/50/20.. This will lower my axle from a 3.92 to like 4.17.. Those tires have about the same 2600 lb rating as my present ones.. I have little flex issues right now, so a 50 series tire will even be better.. I'll whip it by the dealer and have the computer recalibrated for the tires..

Carey


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

FraTra said:


> For those that have the load range E do you inflate to 80 psi when towing?


Sounds like a great choice.

You might want to call Yokahama at 1-800-722-9888. (8:00 a.m.- 4:45 p.m. Pacific Time Monday thru Friday) and ask for a copy of the "Load & Inflation Table" for this tire. That will guide you toward the proper inflation level for the tire, based on the weight of your vehicle; with this load-range of a tire 80psi _may _ be too much.

Ed


----------

